

Voxel Quest Is on Kickstarter, AMA :) - gavanwoolery
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-quest

======
MzHN
Earlier events in the Voxel Quest timeline

"My Isometric GPU-Powered Voxel Engine"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6358394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6358394)

"My Isometric Voxel Engine 6 Months Later"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7487935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7487935)

